# القمص زكريا بطرس:أتمنى العودة لمصر ولا أخشى الاعتقال ولا القتل



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تحدث للعربية.نت عن علاقته بزينب المصرية والحكيم والمحلاوي







http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/28/29456.htm



*دبي - فراج اسماعيل*

أكد القمص المصري المثير للجدل زكريا بطرس في أول حوار له مع وسيلة إعلامية عربية أنه لا يهدف إلى تحويل المسلمين إلى الدين المسيحي وأن مواعظه وبرامجه عبر *قناة "الحياة"* الفضائية تندرج في إطار "حوار الأديان".

وقال في الحوار الذي تنفرد به "العربية.نت" إنه لا يقصد أبدا استفزاز المسلمين، ولا يبشر بالمسيحية، وإنما فقط يتكلم عن شخص السيد المسيح المذكور في القرآن ذكرا حسنا. 

تناول أيضا موضوع الفتاة المصرية "زينب" التي اعتنقت المسيحية لفترة ثم عادت إلى الاسلام، وقالت الصحافة المصريه حينها إنه وراء تنصيرها وتنصير عدد من المسلمات غيرها من خلال "البال توك".

ونفى القمص بطرس أن رئاسة الأقباط الأرثوذكس في مصر قامت بـ"شلحه" من الكنيسة (عقابا له على أحاديثه عن الاسلام) كاشفا أن الحكومة المصرية هي التي طلبت من رئاسته الدينية ابعاده عن مصر بعد اعتقاله عاما كاملا، وأنه طلب بنفسه قبل سنوات قليلة إحالته إلى المعاش ليتفرغ لرسالته إلى المسلمين، وهو أمر لا تستطيع الكنيسة أن تتحمل مسؤوليته لحساسية موقفها، على حد قوله.

وعبر عن أمنيته العودة إلى بلاده، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يخشى من اعتقاله أو قتله، وأن الحكومة المصرية هي الخائفة من بقائه في مصر. وأجاب عن أسئلة حول حكايته مع الكاتب المصري أبو اسلام أحمد عبدالله الذي تردد أن حواراته معه على "البال توك" هي سبب اعتقال "أبو اسلام" قبل عدة شهور، وكذلك عن صداقته بالكاتب الراحل توفيق الحكيم، قائلا إنه لم يحاول التأثير عليه لاعتناق المسيحية.

وطالب القمص زكريا بطرس في حواره مع "العربية.نت" 
*بفصل الدين عن الدولة في مصر، *وترك الحرية الدينية لكل الناس يتبعون ما يؤمنون به، نافيا أن يكون اتهام الاخوان المسلمين بقتل شقيقه الأكبر في الأربعينيات أدى به إلى حالة كراهية شديدة للمسلمين والاسلام، قائلا: لو صح ذلك لكنت قد حملت السلاح ضدهم.

وكشف لأول مرة عن علاقة وثيقة ربطته في السجن بالداعية المصري الشهير الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي الذي سبه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات بعنف في خطابه الذي أعلن فيه عن قرارات التحفظ الشهيرة في سبتمبر 1981 قبل وقت وجيز من اغتياله في حادث المنصة.

وكان القمص زكريا بطرس ببرامجه في قناة "الحياة" الفضائية قد أثار غضب المسلمين وانتقادات بعض الرؤساء الدينيين في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية القبطية المصرية، ويقول بعض العلماء المسلمين إنه يتبع في برامجه أسلوب المناظرة أحادية الجانب مخاطبا نفسه مستخدما مصادر اسلامية، دون التطرق إلى مدى اعتماد ما يستدل به عند علماء الاسلام من حيث شذوذ الرأي المعروض أو رواجه، أو صحة الحديث النبوي أو ضعفه عند علماء الحديث، وأنه ينتقي بعض الأحاديث من كتب التفسير التي تحتوي على الكثير من الأحاديث المردودة سواء كانت ضعيفة أو موضوعة، وعلى الكثير من الاسرائيليات دون الرجوع إلى تحقيقات علماء المسلمين في درجة اعتماد تلك النصوص.

وقد رد عليه أكثر من كاتب وداعية اسلامي منهم أبو اسلام أحمد عبدالله ومصطفى ثابت ومحمود القاعود وخالد الجندي ود.عبدالله البدر. وأثارت أقواله عن الاسلام وفريضة الحج والقرآن والرسول محمد، موجة غضب شديدة في العالم الاسلامي وفي مصر بصفة خاصة لكونه يتبع رئاسة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية القبطية، مما حدا بالأخيرة أن تؤكد أنه ليس تابعا لها حاليا، وغير مسموح له بممارسة أي نشاطات كنسية أو أخذ الاعترافات أو ممارسة أي من الأسرار المقدسة حسب قرارات البابا شنودة الثالث والمجمع المقدس.

ونقلت بعض الصحف المصرية عن الأنبا بيشوي أحد أبرز مسؤولي الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أن "القمص تقاعد وأن البابا شنودة أوقفه ولا يصرح له بالخدمة في كنيسة السيدة العذراء ببرايتون في المملكة المتحدة، - وهو آخر مكان عمل فيه رسميا - أو في أي ايباراشية أخرى إلا بإذن مسبق لأن الكنيسة غير مرتاحة لأسلوبه".

وأضافت تلك الصحف على لسان الأنبا بيشوي أنه "دعا المسيحيين إلى الامتناع عن مؤلفاته وشرائطه وكل ما يخصه، وأن هناك اتفاقا وديا في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية على عدم اعطائه اذنا بالخدمة في أي كنيسة أو ايباراشية".

والقمص زكريا بطرس من مواليد 1934 وعمل في عدة كنائس مصرية آخرها كنيسة مار مرقص بالقاهرة قبل تركه مصر وسفره إلى استراليا، وهو حاصل على ليسانس التاريخ من كلية الآداب جامعة الأسكندرية.

وفيما يلي نص الحوار معه..


http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/28/29456.htm

الله واحد لا شريك له 

لا أدعو للتحول من الاسلام للمسيحية 

قصته مع الفتاة المصرية "زينب" 

خرجت من المعتقل إلى المطار 

عرفت الشيخ المحلاوي في السجن 

صداقتي بتوفيق الحكيم 

لست "مشلوحا" من الكنيسة 

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/28/29456.htm


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد انه كلام وخلااااااص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف الف شكر يا دانى ..

القمص زكريا بطرس دة نيشان فى المسيحية ..

أتحمل الآم كتيرة .. و أتعذب كتير .. و كلة علشان بيحمل أسم المسيح .. يا بختة بركة عظيمة ربنا يعوضة فى الملكوت مع الرب يسوع ..

ربنا يحفظة من كل شر و من أعداؤة اللى محللين دمة ..

قادر يا رب تحفظة و تحافظ علية فى كل مكان سواء فى مصر أو فى بلد تانى ..

و صدقنى يا أبونا زكريا كلنا مقدرين خدمتك و الرب يعوضك ..

و اشكر دانى مرة أخرى على الموضوع الجميل دة  ..*


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الف الف شكر يا دانى ..*
> 
> *القمص زكريا بطرس دة نيشان فى المسيحية ..*
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ليكى يا  فراشة ربنا يحافظ عليكى 

فعلا ابونا ذكريا بدا نهضة كبيرة لاظهار الاسلام على حقيقتة

ربنا يبارك فية ويحمية ويحافظ علية


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرب يحفظ حياته ويباركه*

*كان سبب في خلاص ارواح كتير*

*الرب يعطيه القوة ويستخدمه اكثر*


----------



## ابوودن (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اما القس  بتعكم   لالى مليتو الدنية بية     نصر وحدة  ورجت للاسلام     اية يعم هوا فى اية  وحد   مليتو الدينة طبل ومزمير    امال نعمل اية نحن الى فى كل قرية فى مصر   عشر وعشرين

نطبل ونزمر
عمتن نحن ما نعمل مجهود فى ان اى احد يدخل الاسلام   
ولا نصرف مليين   قنوات ولاحورات  

ومنتديات  كلة من عند اللة

 المسيحى يجى فى اى صلاة ويقول انا اريد ان ادخل الاسلام
وحدة كدة 
وانا شفت بنفسى    وناس فى الجامع  تستغرب لانهم كلهم ما يعرفوش
وفى واحد اعرف  من الاسكندرية       دلوقت شيخ يخطب فى الناس      والاسلم


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقونى يا جماعه أبونا زكريا بحس من كلامه انه قريب منى جدا و كأنى أعرفه من سنين كثيرة
و أنا بحبه جدا جدا و أتمنى و شفته وجها لوجه بجد ده أكتر من أب بالنسبة لى
وكمان لما بيتكلم روح الله هى اللى بتتكلم لأنه يتكلم بأرشاد الروح القدس
ربنا يباركه و يحفظه و يبارك خدمته اكثر و اكثر لأجل خلاص النفوس و معرفة الرب يسوع


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه و يستخدمه اكثرو اكثر لمجد اسمه و اظهار الحق لكي يعرفوه و يتحرروا...*
*الي صاير فيه تطور لان القمص بدأ يظهر على ساحة الاعلام العربية و هذا شئ مميز و ايجابي الى حد كبير... يوم الي نشوفه في الشريعة و الحياة على قناة الجزيرة هههه*


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> اما القس بتعكم لالى مليتو الدنية بية نصر وحدة ورجت للاسلام اية يعم هوا فى اية وحد مليتو الدينة طبل ومزمير امال نعمل اية نحن الى فى كل قرية فى مصر عشر وعشرين
> 
> نطبل ونزمر
> عمتن نحن ما نعمل مجهود فى ان اى احد يدخل الاسلام
> ...


 
تحب اثبتلك عكس كلامك خالص:t32: :t32: :t32: 



ابوودن قال:


> المسيحى يجى فى اى صلاة ويقول انا اريد ان ادخل الاسلام
> وحدة كدة
> وانا شفت بنفسى وناس فى الجامع تستغرب لانهم كلهم ما يعرفوش
> وفى واحد اعرف من الاسكندرية دلوقت شيخ يخطب فى الناس والاسلم


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

الكلام دة سمعتوا من انهى شيخ عاوز يسبت صحة الاسلام بالكدب والتزوير

انهى جامع علشان اروح اشوف :smil12: :smil12: 

ارحموا نفسكوا شوية

اخى انا عاوز اقولك حاجة توصلها لشيوخك ان

ابونا ذكريا مستنى اى حد يرد على الاسئلة بتاعتة

وعلماء الازهر هربانبن زى الفيران

سلام وقبل متتكلم شوف حلقات ابونا ذكريا ورد انت علية

 اية رايك


----------



## ابوودن (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اما التنصر مش محتاج شيخ يريد اسبات ان الاسلام صحيحح    والا ما كان
كل الغيظ الزى يملا قلوبكم على الاسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اية يا دانى أنت فاهم من أبو ودن أزاى ؟؟؟

دة بيتكلم عربى ولا أى لغة ؟؟؟

صدقنى بأمانة مافاهمة من كلامة حاجة !!!

يا أخ أبو ودن .. خدلك كورس فى word الله يخليك .. أنت تعبتنى نفسيآ ..

هو كورس الword دة حرام ولا اية .. قولى بس لو حرام أنا اعرف شيخ ينزلك فتوى حالآ دلوقتى يحللة .. عادى يعنى .. الحاجات دى انتوا واخدين عليها كتير ..*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> اما التنصر مش محتاج شيخ يريد اسبات ان الاسلام صحيحح    والا ما كان
> كل الغيظ الزى يملا قلوبكم على الاسلام



*اسبات >> أثبات !!

صحيحح >> صحيح !!

الزى >> الذى !!

مش فاهمة ؟؟ 

أنت يعنى عايز اية ؟؟؟ مش فاهمة ؟؟

كووووووووووووون جملة مفييييييييييييييييييدة*


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اقولك على حاجة حلوة اية رايك احنا هنا عندنا منتدى عن الاسئلة والشبهات عن المسيحية*

*هات الاسئلة بتاعتك واحنا نرد عليها ونشوف ساعتها كلامك صح ولا غلط*

*لو انت عاوز تتاكد من كلامى فى موضوع هروب شيوخ الازهر *

*www.alkalema.com*

*http://www.fatherzakaria.us/*

*على فكرة فية مواقع كتير *

*بس انا عاوزك تشوف الحلقات وترد انت او اى حد من الازهر*

*سلام اخى*

*على فكرة ياريت كل كلامنا يكون بدليل شكرا*


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اية يا دانى أنت فاهم من أبو ودن أزاى ؟؟؟*
> 
> *دة بيتكلم عربى ولا أى لغة ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههه

معلش يا فراشة نستحملة ونشوف عاوز يوصل لاية

اهم ما فى الموضوع انة كان بيناظر ابونا وابونا الكاهن 

مكانش عارف يرد علية:a82: :a82: 

ارحمنا يارب


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههه
مستني مين بس
طيب مايجي يناظر وهو حد عارف فين مكانه
طيب بص قوله ان في شيخ اسمه عبدالله بدر عايز يناقشك في الاسلاميات والنصرانيات
يلا خليه يورينا شطارته بقى


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ياداني انا لو رفعت رد كلام الشيخ عبدالله بدر على كلام ابوك زكريا بطرس
مش هاتصدق الي بتسمعه بودانك
وبعدين دلوقتي ابوكم زكريا دلوقتي بقى راجل بركه كل ده عشان بيشتم في الاسلام رفعتوه على الاعناق
انتم ماسمعتوش كلام اباءكم شنوده وبسنتي وبيشوي عليه ولا كلام هاني عزيز 
يابني الراجل موقوف من العمل في الكنيسه من سنييييين


----------



## دانى (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> مستني مين بس
> طيب مايجي يناظر وهو حد عارف فين مكانه
> طيب بص قوله ان في شيخ اسمه عبدالله بدر عايز يناقشك في الاسلاميات والنصرانيات
> يلا خليه يورينا شطارته بقى


 
هههههههههههههههههه

شكلك متعرفش حاجة

روح اسال وتعالى

سلام


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا دانىعلى مضوعك الجميل ده
و انا شايف من وجهة نظرى ان ابونا زكريا يفضل يكون بره مصر مش خوفاً عليه لأ لكن لو جه مصر خدمته هتقف و مش هيقدر يعمل البرنامج ولا البال توك لأن أكييييييييد طبعا الحكومه هتمنعه


----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً يا دانى على مضوعك الجميل ده
و انا شايف من وجهة نظرى ان ابونا زكريا يفضل يكون بره مصر مش خوفاً عليه لأ لكن لو جه مصر خدمته هتقف و مش هيقدر يعمل البرنامج ولا البال توك لأن أكييييييييد طبعا الحكومه هتمنعه


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلك متعرفش حاجة
> 
> ...



لا اعرف كويس
الشيخ عبدالله بدر اعلنها على المليء وقال مش هو بيقول انا عايز راجل يناظرني
الشيخ عبدالله بدر مستعد للمناظره
اهو مش هو ده طلبه؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا عم انت كلام الشيخ عبدالله دة عليك و على المسلمين يصدقوة ..

يضحك عليكم بكلامة .. عادى حلال يعنى بالنسبالكم ..

أنما كلامة بالنسبالنا مايسويش بصلة .....*


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا عم انت كلام الشيخ عبدالله دة عليك و على المسلمين يصدقوة ..
> 
> يضحك عليكم بكلامة .. عادى حلال يعنى بالنسبالكم ..
> 
> أنما كلامة بالنسبالنا مايسويش بصلة .....*



وانتي اصلا سمعتي كلام الشيخ عبدالله بدر؟؟
انا نفسي ارفع التسجيل هنا عشان افرجكم بقى مين الجاهل بس انا متأكد انكم هاتحذفوه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وانتي اصلا سمعتي كلام الشيخ عبدالله بدر؟؟
> انا نفسي ارفع التسجيل هنا عشان افرجكم بقى مين الجاهل بس انا متأكد انكم هاتحذفوه



*يا عم أنت منا قلتلك .. تسجيلك دة خليهولك .. بلة و أشرب ميتة .. مايهمناش قال أية .. *


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا عم أنت منا قلتلك .. تسجيلك دة خليهولك .. بلة و أشرب ميتة .. مايهمناش قال أية .. *



اه اومال انتوا يهمكوا ايه
سبحان الله
يقولوا عايزين واحد يرد عليه نجبلهم يقولوا مين قال ان احنا عايزين حد يرد
انتوا بتناقضوا نفسكوا ليه


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه اومال انتوا يهمكوا ايه
> سبحان الله
> يقولوا عايزين واحد يرد عليه نجبلهم يقولوا مين قال ان احنا عايزين حد يرد
> انتوا بتناقضوا نفسكوا ليه




بص أنا هقولك حاجة
مواعيد غرفة أبونا زكريا "الاحد و الخميس و الجمعه"
و تقدر تروح الغرفة بتاعته و تقوله يناظرك او حتى قله ان الشيخ فلان الفلانى يطلب مناظرة
مش تفرد عضلاتك علينا هنا و قدامه تبقو فئران
ولو عاوز معلومات اكثر عن الوقت قولى و اجيبلك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا ريمون ردك جميل جدآ ..

مفيش رد تانى بعد كدة ..

الرب يباركك ..*


----------



## lord12 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> بص أنا هقولك حاجة
> مواعيد غرفة أبونا زكريا "الاحد و الخميس و الجمعه"
> و تقدر تروح الغرفة بتاعته و تقوله يناظرك او حتى قله ان الشيخ فلان الفلانى يطلب مناظرة
> مش تفرد عضلاتك علينا هنا و قدامه تبقو فئران
> ولو عاوز معلومات اكثر عن الوقت قولى و اجيبلك



بص بقى
احنا مابنظرش في غرف مسيحيه عشان الي بيحصل فيها
قوله ياعم يبقى مكان محايد والمناظره تبقى مذاعه على شاشات التلفزيون
في اكتر من كدا؟
ويبقى في مناظرتين واحده اسلاميات والتانيه نصرانيات
وبعدين يبقى قول للقس زكريا بطرس يعرف الفرق بين ان الي بشد وان الساكنه


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بص بقى
> احنا مابنظرش في غرف مسيحيه عشان الي بيحصل فيها
> قوله ياعم يبقى مكان محايد والمناظره تبقى مذاعه على شاشات التلفزيون
> في اكتر من كدا؟
> ...




قوله انت انا مش خدام عندك
بص لو عاوز حاجة من شخص روح بنفسك أحسن


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

mi mi قال:


> هههههههههه
> طب تسمي اللي يعدل في ردود اصحابوا عشان انحرج اووي او عشان هيا مش بتتماشى مع معتقداتكم مع انوا مشرف معاكم تسميها اييييييييييييه؟
> 
> ههههههه واللهي بجد حاجه غريبه




ودول بيطلعو أمتى ههههههههههههه
أنتى بتقولى ايه و أيه دخل ده فى ده
ايه الهبل ده:a82:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*

ٌREMON قال:




ودول بيطلعو أمتى ههههههههههههه
أنتى بتقولى ايه و أيه دخل ده فى ده
ايه الهبل ده:a82: 


أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههه:t33: :t33: هههههههههههههههه

يا ريمون دى مى مى لا حرج عليها .. :t33: 

كل المواضيع داخلة فى بعض عندها .. :dance: 

السلك ضارب قوى عندها .. :a82:  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33: :t33: هههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

mi mi قال:


> ليه بس يا ريمون هما مش بيحكولك والا ايه؟
> تلائيك ضايع ياعيني ولا عارف بيحصل ايه من ورااك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*بيحكولة على أية ؟؟؟ 

أنتى بتدخلى المواضيع فى بعضها لييييييييييييييييييية :a82: :a82:​​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*


mi mi قال:



			ماتخلي القديس يئولك مش هما بيعملوا معجزات ياللا ورينا بئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هبببببببببببلة .. وربنا هببببببببببببببلة .. :t32: 

أنا مش هرد عليكى تانى .. :a82: ​*


----------



## دانى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> بص بقى
> احنا مابنظرش في غرف مسيحيه عشان الي بيحصل فيها
> قوله ياعم يبقى مكان محايد والمناظره تبقى مذاعه على شاشات التلفزيون
> في اكتر من كدا؟
> ...


 
بص يالورد انت مين علشان تتكلم بصوت الشيخ بتاعك دة

انت متخيل الشيخ عبد اللة ميعرفش عن ابونا ذكريا روح اسالة

والا اقولك خد شرايط ابونا ذكريا واديهالة وخلية يرد علية على الملا 

قدام الناس كلها ونشوف ........اوكى

تانى حاجة اكيد تعرف الشيخ ابو اسلام الان هو فى المعتقل انت عارف لية

علشان ناظر ابونا ذكريا ومعرفش يرد علية وشباب كتير كانو حاضرين المناظرة

وطبعا انت عارف اية الى حصل بعد كدة..........

مافيش حد من الشيوخ والعلماء بتوع الازهر عارف يرد علية بدليل اسماء اللة الحسنى

انت عارف لية الازهر غيرها بسبب حلقات ابونا ذكريا روح واسال 

ياريت كفاية جدال عقيم

سلام


----------



## lord12 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

دانى قال:


> بص يالورد انت مين علشان تتكلم بصوت الشيخ بتاعك دة
> 
> انت متخيل الشيخ عبد اللة ميعرفش عن ابونا ذكريا روح اسالة
> 
> ...


ابو اسلام مين ياعم ده الي اتسجن عشان ماعرفش يرد على زكريا بطرس
ايه دليلك عالكلام ده 
على فكره الشيخ ابو اسلام دلوقتي بيشتغل في قناة اسلاميه ولا مسجون ولا اي حاجه من الكلام بتاعك ده
اما بالنسبه للشيخ عبدالله بدر فهو فعلا بياخد الحلقات بتاعت ابوكم زكريا وبيرد عليها على المليء وادام الناس
واقسم بالله العظيم انا عندي تسجيل فضييييييييحه
الشيخ عبدالله بدر اثبت ان القس زكريا بطرس لا يفقه شيء في اللغه العربيه
مش عايز اقولك الناس كانت عماله تضحك


----------



## دانى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ابو اسلام مين ياعم ده الي اتسجن عشان ماعرفش يرد على زكريا بطرس
> ايه دليلك عالكلام ده
> على فكره الشيخ ابو اسلام دلوقتي بيشتغل في قناة اسلاميه ولا مسجون ولا اي حاجه من الكلام بتاعك ده
> اما بالنسبه للشيخ عبدالله بدر فهو فعلا بياخد الحلقات بتاعت ابوكم زكريا وبيرد عليها على المليء وادام الناس
> ...


ابعتلنا اى حاجة من ردودة .......اوكى

سلام


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> واقسم بالله العظيم انا عندي تسجيل فضييييييييحه
> الشيخ عبدالله بدر اثبت ان القس زكريا بطرس لا يفقه شيء في اللغه العربيه
> مش عايز اقولك الناس كانت عماله تضحك


 
*في انتظار التسجيل اللي عندك كما اوضحت *

*كلنا عندنا معاجم عربية و نستطيع البحث*

*في الانتظار ...*


----------

